# Need help with buffalo brisket



## smokin-jim (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello from Portland Oregon.

Has anyone smoked a buffalo Brisket? I have one that I am planning to use half of for jerkey, and I was thinking about smoking the other half. It has much less fat than a beef brisket. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## daboys (Jul 8, 2008)

Can't help you much Jim. I know buffalo cooks allot faster, and will really dry out. I'm sure someone will be along that can help you out. If you need help eatin that thing just let me know. I love buffalo!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep it very low and slow.  Although it defeats the purpose of the leaner buffalo, you may want to wrap in bacon to keep it moist.
Or if you're concerned with fat, wrap in grilled chili peppers.
Marinate...

Spritz as aften as possible while maintaining temps.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully MossyMo will be on soon.........he has done em...........his in-laws raises em.......


----------



## 13spicerub (Jul 8, 2008)

brine, spritz, pray


----------



## smokin-jim (Jul 8, 2008)

I appreciate the thoughts. I was wondering if bacon would help. When you say marinate, are you thinking about a brine? Hopefully MossyMo will be able to help some. 

This should be really good if I can do it correctly. Buffalo is really tasty stuff. I have made a ton of jerky out of it, not to mention roasts and such. It seems like the smoker would be great if I can avoid turning it into powder


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 8, 2008)

You might do a search on my Buffalo roasts and jerky.

I've never thought of brining beef, or buffalo........don't know what it would do to the natural lean texture of the buffalo.

For my jerky, I do a overnight marinade in Yoshidas teryaki sauce, and have sliced thin 1/4" thick pieces, or made 1/2" x 1/2" sticks out of steaked out buffalo roast, I like the sticks better than larger 1/4" slices.  I spritzed the last batch of sticks 3 times the last hour with spiced apple cider which added a nice glaze moisture and sweetness to the jerky.  

I'd do the same with a roast.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 9, 2008)

Smokin-Jim
WD did not lead you in the wrong direction, I told him last winter I would be doing a buffalo brisket soon..... Well, it is still in the freezer. Truth be told, I haven't smoked anything since February; it has been a very long winter, spring and beginning of summer, I hope to be smoking by fall???

Anyways, buffalo is top notch lean meat. My intentions were to give it a whirl smokieokie style even though it is lean, but I can try it again if that doesn't work cause I have plenty available and the price is right.

I would suggest doing what others have mentioned, keep it moist, possibly marinade, possibly bacon wrap.... before it spends too much time low n' slow over indirect heat; as soon as you feel it has enough smoke to it think about double foil wrapping with a little added liquid (water, apple juice, Catain Morgan. etc.) till the meat gets to the desired temperature. Then possibly do a toweled wrapped, cooler for the juices to set.

Hope to have given you some ideas, let us know how your turns out for you. When I do have time to smoke this buffalo brisket, I will post pics of the outcome.


----------



## smokerdude (Dec 27, 2012)

Howdy. New to the forum, I was wondering how the buffalo brisket turned out? I have done one, didn't like the results. I'm thinking marinading and wrapping are the way to go. I fear that by wrapping with bacon or injecting it will change the flavor of the meat. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------

